# Werbt Einen Freund *Zocker*



## JackBlack2668 (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute Ich biete Mich an zum Werben gegenbenfall's das ihr den Key besorgt.

Es geht sich um volgendes ich biete euch meine Zeit an 
zocke soooo lange mit euch alle Char's hoch die ihr benötigt und als gegenleistung 
bekomme ich von euch Tg. 

Da viele natürlich angst haben wegen betrug und all dem misst Solltet ihr auch die Daten
des 2t Acc besitzen um somit schutz zu haben ob battlenet verknüpfung oder nicht.
nach der ganzen Zocker aktion ist es für EUCH ne leichtigkeit das Pw zu ändern 
um somit Diebstahl bzw betrug zu endgehen oder was weiss ich.

Ich lvl nur in Vorkasse mind. die hälfte des betrages für meinen Schutz.
Ausnutzen lasse ich mich auch nicht 

Mein Gedanke liegt so bei 20 k aber wir können auch verhandel'n.

Ich bin 20 Jahre und ein Netter Kerl meine Online Zeiten stellen sich nach dir
ich bitte nur den Sonntag für mich alleine ich Spiele mit meinen Main Acc 
auf Aman'Thul *Alli* Oder BlackRock ''Horde' somit möchte ich auch da bitte das Gold haben.

Bei interesse /w me es ist kein muss nur ein Angebot.
TS-Stelle ich oder gegeben falls Auch Skype.
Euch allen sonst noch nen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## mous97 (4. Januar 2013)

Fraglich, ob du so jemanden findest, der sich drauf einlässt..  Naja viel erfolg trotzdem.
Ach und P.S. 20 k sind viel zu viel... Da lohnt sich alleine leveln mehr. Schraub deine Anforderungen runter und du findest schnell ein paar Interessenten


----------

